# Beijing or Shenzhen



## mojodoll

Hi All

I have the enviable predicament of having to choose between two job offers, perhaps you can help?

Offer 1: Beijing Kindergarten: Salary 8000RMB plus shared very basic accom with fellow TEFL teacher. Hours 8-12.00 & 14.00-17.30. Aug is unpaid holdiay month but accom free.

Offer 2: Shenzhen Kindergarten: Salary 8000 RMB, 1000RMB attendance bonus and 1000 accom allowance. Been told can get modern 2 bed apart for 1800RMB per month. Hours 8.30-11.30 & 13.30-15.30. Aug is unpaid holiday month but accom allowance still paid.

Any advice welcome!

Thanks,

Mojodoll


----------



## cschrd2

Well climate and living conditions in Shenzhen are surely better then Beijing. Also it's easy to get out of the country if you need some Visa things fixed (HongKong). Check the actual accommodation prices. I doubt that you get any quality for 1800Rmb in Shenzhen.


----------



## Vincent China

Hi mojodoll,

In my opinion, I will choose Shenzhen instead of Beijing because the weather is warmer (Beijing is so cold) and you can travel easily all around south asia (Vietnam, Thailand, Philippines, ... ) for few money.
But as cschrd2 says, you ll never found a flat with 1800RMB.
I m living in Shenzhen, and i think you need at least 3000RMB/month to found a small flat (40sqm)
If you have 10 000RMB/month (8000+1000+1000), you can enjoy Shenzhen life.

Vincent.


----------



## natesiy

Your preferential climate is important. They're 2 very different breeds. 
SZ is more tropical and warm. Beijing has long winters and long summers. 
SZ is a modern city. BJ is a modern city with lots of history to learn from. 
SZ is easier to get out of the country, BJ is not. 
SZ transportation is expensive. BJ has cheap subways, taxis and dry climate so you can always walk or bike or electric bike. 
SZ you have to rent your own apartment, your BJ job seems like they're throwing it in. (But be warned, it's probably not up to your expectations in terms of living quality) If you rent your own later, 8k isn't going to cover much. Expect 3k - 8k on rent in Beijing depending on your expectations. 

2 very different breeds of cities. Either way, they're both decent places to live as an expat.


----------



## USAGary

Vincent China said:


> I will choose Shenzhen instead of Beijing because the weather is warmer (Beijing is so cold) and you can travel easily all around south asia (Vietnam, Thailand, Philippines, ... ) for few money.
> But as cschrd2 says, you ll never found a flat with 1800RMB.
> I m living in Shenzhen, and i think you need at least 3000RMB/month to found a small flat (40sqm)
> *If you have 10 000RMB/month (8000+1000+1000), you can enjoy Shenzhen life.*


Agree 100%. Shenzhen


----------



## greenpath

If you would like to know more about Chinese culture, Beijing is the best. However, Shenzhen has much better climate, easier life, lower living cost. Traffic in Beijing is just terrible.


----------



## noel1991

*choose Shenzhen*

If I were you, I will choose Shenzhen. Because Beijing is the capitial city in China. It's regarded the political center in China. I am not sure you will like that astomerphere. But people there are kind. And Shenzhen is close to Hongkong. Macau, Guangzhou. You will find more freedom there.



mojodoll said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have the enviable predicament of having to choose between two job offers, perhaps you can help?
> 
> Offer 1: Beijing Kindergarten: Salary 8000RMB plus shared very basic accom with fellow TEFL teacher. Hours 8-12.00 & 14.00-17.30. Aug is unpaid holdiay month but accom free.
> 
> Offer 2: Shenzhen Kindergarten: Salary 8000 RMB, 1000RMB attendance bonus and 1000 accom allowance. Been told can get modern 2 bed apart for 1800RMB per month. Hours 8.30-11.30 & 13.30-15.30. Aug is unpaid holiday month but accom allowance still paid.
> 
> Any advice welcome!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mojodoll


----------



## fjols

I am amazed no one mentioned the insane pollution in Beijing as a reason not to go there.


----------



## noel1991

*hmm*



fjols said:


> I am amazed no one mentioned the insane pollution in Beijing as a reason not to go there.


Hmm. You're right. That's one of our big issues. Then i guess you are sure which city you need choose now. haha!


----------



## superchunk

I have been living in Shenzhen since graduated, never like that city, but comparing with Beijing, I would definitely say Shenzhen is a better choice. For the sake of environment, at least you can breathe in Shenzhen literally.
1800rmb/m can have a decent single flat if it it not in the city centre, 2 years ago.


----------



## USAGary

fjols said:


> I am amazed no one mentioned the insane pollution in Beijing as a reason not to go there.


It's a reason but not one of the top ones so I guess that would be overkill. For the OP's question the case has been decisively made.


----------



## Limaygolf

*BJ to Shenzhen*

Hi. Your post caught my interest because I am an expat who has been living in Beijing for thirteen years (continuously). I just decided to move to Shenzhen for work. Should be going down next month. I've never been to Shenzhen but I've heard mostly good things about it (all of which have been stated by other people here who answered you). For example, it is just across from Honk Kong, only 800 KM from Vietnam, 600 KM from Hainan, etc etc.). Beijing is getting bigger and bigger and more and more crowded. Also rent in Beijing is out of control. From what I've seen, rent in Beijing is more expensive than Shenzhen. To rent a 50sqm place in Beijing expect to pay over 4000 a month (and that's for an older, not so nice apartment outside the third ring road). Rent is also constantly going up. To give you an idea, 2 years ago I was paying 3,000 for a 50sqm apt. Another good reason to chose Shenzhen over Beijing is Beijing's PM2.5. About six months ago there was a period of about a week Beijing's PM2.5 hit 700. I still love Beijing but its becoming less and less of a comfortable place to live. The only major problem I see living in Shenzhen is people speak Cantonese in Shenzhen an I only speak Mandarin.


----------



## fjols

Since my last post in this thread I have moved to Shenzhen and I love it here.
I have only been on visit in Beijing but I did not like it at all, crowded, dirty (streets and air), rude people and so on.

In Shenzhen people seem much more tolerant. The streets where I live (Futian) are clean, people push and yell much less in the metro and I have yet to hear anyone yell Laowai (foreigner) at me.
Here is the place in China I have seen the most people with weird haircuts, strange clothes, tattoos etc.



Limaygolf said:


> The only major problem I see living in Shenzhen is people speak Cantonese in Shenzhen an I only speak Mandarin.


No. Mandarin is the main language in Shenzhen because of its history as a city full of people from all over China


----------



## Limaygolf

*Great news*

Glad to hear you like it so much since I'll be moving there in 4 weeks.


----------



## Vincent China

Hi Limaygolf,

I'm sure you will love Shenzhen.
Even if there not culture and history like Beijing, we have nice weather, blue sky, and we're very close from HK border.

Enjoy your move !

Vincent.


----------

